# Max & Teddy



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

My boys, full brothers from different litters, almost a year apart:

View attachment 603
View attachment 604


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute little guys!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Cute pups, do you keep their hair in natural state? 

This past week a friend of mine asked me to watch her shitzu/yorkie mix and I dont know how people manage to keep these dogs clean..lol. Since I take my dog on a lot of walks and often he runs off leash on trail, I decided to take Bailey with us as well, he ended up entirely filthy, covered in sand and dirt, with sticks and leaves stuck in his fur, I had no choice but to give him a bath and I ended up brushing him like twice every day to keep things out of his fur.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both adorable! Their faces are so cute and full of expression! I bet they are a lot of fun....:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Cute pups, do you keep their hair in natural state?


Thank you. :smile: Yes, I'm letting their hair grow to the floor. 



Unosmom said:


> This past week a friend of mine asked me to watch her shitzu/yorkie mix and I dont know how people manage to keep these dogs clean..lol. Since I take my dog on a lot of walks and often he runs off leash on trail, I decided to take Bailey with us as well, he ended up entirely filthy, covered in sand and dirt, with sticks and leaves stuck in his fur, I had no choice but to give him a bath and I ended up brushing him like twice every day to keep things out of his fur.


LOL! I have to give baths at least once a week, and I brush a little every day. We walk off-road twice a day and I have to check the "undercarriage" for sticks, leaves, grass, and whatever else they pick up. 

Check out these funny pictures of an active Yorkie girl in Alaska: Jillie: The Swamp Thing - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> They are both adorable! Their faces are so cute and full of expression! I bet they are a lot of fun....:biggrin:


Thank you! They are lively and keep me on my toes. Teddy's facial expression in my avatar is his "Bobcat Goldthwait" excited look. :tongue:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

They are really cute. I especially like your avatar!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They are adorable! I love the long haired beasties but boy, the work! I let both of my Lhasa's grow out for 2 years and then I couldn't handle it anymore and cut the hair off. My current one is really a thick haired version and I can barely get a comb thru her. It's just way too much work in the south. 

Kudo's to you for keeping them looking like they are suppose to look!


----------

